# Τα βραβεία της αήττητης βλακείας



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Διαβάζοντας προ ημερών τις Γλωσσογραφίες για τις ανάποδες γενικές (π.χ. Ανθρώπων έργα) σκέφτηκα: «Α, Παναγιωτίδη, ξέχασες να αναφέρεις το _Μωρίας εγκώμιον_». Κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα και το _Εγχειρίδιο βλακείας_ του Χαριτόπουλου, είχα μια έκρηξη όταν διέκοψαν στους Ολυμπιακούς τον τελικό του τένις ανδρών, οπότε σήμερα ήρθε και έδεσε το Heidi Award. Έτσι το διάβασα εκεί που το διάβασα, αλλά στο ίντερνετ δεν έχει σοβαρά ευρήματα και στην Wikipedia αναφέρεται σαν Heidi Game.

Είναι η περίπτωση (την είχα διαβάσει και παλιότερα, αλλά σήμερα στην W άντλησα πολλές διαφωτιστικές λεπτομέρειες) που διέκοψαν έναν κρίσιμο αγώνα αμερικάνικου ποδοσφαίρου στο τελευταίο (και αποφασιστικό) λεπτό, για να αρχίσουν στην ώρα της την προγραμματισμένη μετάδοση της ταινίας Heidi. Και έγινε, βέβαια, χαμός...

Η ιστορία, χωρίς τις λεπτομέρειές της, με ενέπνευσε να αρχίσω αυτό το νήμα, μια και η ανθρώπινη βλακεία είναι ένα θέμα που με θέλγει. Βεβαίως, όταν διαβάζει κανείς τις λεπτομέρειες στη W, αντιλαμβάνεται ότι μάλλον για τεχνική γκάφα ολκής (major cock-up) επρόκειτο, παρά για μια αυθαίρετη και παντελώς βλακώδη απόφαση ενός τεχνικού ροής.

Οπωσδήποτε, ένα βραβείο Heidi θα πρέπει να πάει στους ανθρώπους της Decca που είχαν απορρίψει τους Μπιτλς με το ιστορικό σχόλιο «Guitar groups are on the way out».

Οπλιστείτε με βραβεία και μοιράστε... Εδώ ο καλός σάκος του μποξ.

Βιβλιογραφία:
Μωρίας εγκώμιον. Μετάφραση στα αγγλικά.
Εγχειρίδιο βλακείας του Διονύση Χαριτόπουλου
Η βλακεία ως παράγων του ανθρώπινου βίου του Θόδωρου Καρζή
Η εγκυκλοπαίδεια της βλακείας
και άλλα.

Και κατά τον Schiller:
Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens.
With stupidity the gods themselves struggle in vain.


----------



## YiannisMark (Sep 3, 2008)

Αααα, να ένα θέμα που θα πάει μακριά. Το' χε πει και ο Αλβέρτος, _"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former."_


----------



## curry (Sep 3, 2008)

Μια και το ρίξαμε στα αποφθέγματα πάρτε κι ένα ιταλικό: "οι μανάδες των ηλίθιων είναι πάντα γκαστρωμένες".


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 3, 2008)

Δεν χρειάζεται όμως να είναι κανείς βλάκας για να πει κάτι που είναι βλακεία. Παράδειγμα από τη Φυσική: ο λόρδος Κέλβιν είχε πει "X-rays will turn out to be a hoax".


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2008)

Ο agezerlis κάνει ένα σχόλιο που θα έπρεπε να έχω προλάβει. Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι βλακείες από εκεί που τις περιμένεις, από τον κουτό και άμυαλο, τον οποίο μόνο με τρυφερότητα θα πρέπει να περιβάλλουμε. Με ενδιαφέρουν τα «major cock-ups», τα οποία μπορεί να είναι προϊόντα ατυχών συγκυριών (εκεί θα πρέπει να κατατάξουμε τελικά το Heidi Game), πείσματα έξυπνων κατά τ' άλλα ανθρώπων (δες Fred Hoyle και την αντίθεσή του στο Big Bang, που ο ίδιος βάφτισε), εντελώς αποτυχημένες προβλέψεις (εκατοντάδες οι περιπτώσεις σαν κι αυτή που ανέφερες ή την περίπτωση των Μπιτλς — υπάρχει και το σχετικό βιβλίο, _The Experts Speak_), για να μη φτάσουμε να αναφερθούμε στις μνημειώδεις βλακείες που έχουμε κάνει οι ίδιοι στη ζωή μας (κάτω απ' το χαλί, κάτω απ' το χαλί, γρήγορα). Οι μεγάλες βλακείες των θεωρούμενων έξυπνων είναι οι πιο διασκεδαστικές απ' όλες (για τους υπόλοιπους).


----------



## diceman (Sep 4, 2008)

Δείτε και τους δύο τόμους της Ιστορίας της ανθρώπινης ηλιθιότητας (εκδ. Ωμέγα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και κατά τον Schiller:
> Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens.
> With stupidity the gods themselves struggle in vain.


 

Ακριβέστερη είναι κτγμ η απόδοση Against stupidity the gods themselves struggle in vain. Γκουγκλιές.

Τι να κάνω; Τώρα το είδα. Να το αφήσω; :) :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Να αφήσεις και τα δύο. Το _against_ είναι σαφέστερο.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 29, 2011)

H πίστη και εμμονή σε αυτή ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη και δεν γυρίζει και το παρολίγο κάψιμο του Γαλιλαίου στην πυρά, μπορεί να μπει εδώ;


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2011)

Φυσικά και είναι επίπεδη η γη, Αζιμούθιε! Τόσον καιρό το διακηρύσσει η Εταιρεία της Επίπεδης Γης (Flat Earth Society). Δες και τη Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 29, 2011)

Προσθήκη στη βιβλιογραφία: Ρόμπερτ Μούζιλ, Περί βλακείας.
Και ένα διασκεδαστικό διήγημα του Κίπλινγκ για το χωριό που ψήφισε ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 29, 2011)

Μην ξεχνάμε και την τεράστια κοινωνική σημασία των βλακών εν τω συγχρόνω βίω του Ευάγγελου Λεμπέση. Πάντα διαχρονικό. ;)


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Aυτά τα ατυχήματα είναι της κατηγορίας φυσική επιλογή, το σκεπτικό δηλαδή των βραβείων Δαρβίνου..


 


Zazula said:


> Και το Darwin Medal να υποθέσω είναι καλύτερα _μετάλλιο Ντάργουιν_, όχι _Δαρβίνου_, ε; file:///C:\Users\EKOUGI~1.LIB\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif


 
*The Darwin Awards*

NOMINATIONS

The Darwin Awards are bestowed each year via the Internet on those who have made an invaluable contribution to evolution by —uninten­tionally— removing their weak genes from the reproductive process. Because the winners are always dead, the prize has never been handed over. Recently, those who as a consequence of their stupidity have been sterilized, castrated, or otherwise reproductively challenged, have also been made eligible for the Award.

Candidates can be submitted for the following categories: games and entertainment, work and industry, weapons and explosives, love, suicide, hunting, crime and punishment, traffic, religion, and medical treatment. Laureates have included the following:

The 64-year-old throat-cancer patient, Abraham Mosley, who tried to light a cigar in a Florida hospital and managed to set fire to both the bandage round his neck and to his pyjamas. Because his vocal cords had been removed, he could not call for help and was burned alive in his bed.

The bungee-jumper who had gauged the length of his rope against the depth of the gorge, but forgot that the rope was made of elastic.

The leader of a Christian sect in Los Angeles, who made a daily attempt to follow in Christ's footsteps and walk on water. He died unexpectedly on 24 November 1999 when he slipped on a bar of soap while practising in his bathtub.

Three Palestinian terrorists who set off for Israel with explosives having set their watches for wintertime, which begins earlier in Israel than elsewhere because of morning prayers. The time-bombs, however, were set for summertime, because Palestinians in the occupied territories refuse to live by what they call Zionist time. As a result the bombs went off earlier than intended, and the terrorists blew themselves up.

Albert B. Pratt of Lyndon (USA), who invented a shooting hel­met with a built-in revolver, is a perennial favourite. By tugging on a cord with his teeth, the wearer can fire a bullet. It is a mystery how the patent for this device was ever granted, seeing that The guinea-pig’s neck must have been broken by the recoil on firing the first shot. The helmet is a patent aid to suicide.
​






_Albert B. Pratt’s shooting helmet, patented in New York in 1915_​ 
Congratulations to all the winners! These examples illustrate in weird and wonderful ways the stupidity that keeps our civilization rolling.

Matthijs van Boxsel. _The Encyclopedia of Stupidity_. London: Reaktion Books, 2004, p. 164-166.​ 
(Υπάρχει και ελληνική μετάφραση, που δεν τη βρίσκω ικανοποιητική, γι’ αυτό βάζω την αγγλική).


----------

